# soldering iron vs bejeweler



## rtothez (Mar 16, 2009)

A soldering iron has a pointed tip, whereas from pictures I can see the bejeweler has different sized tips made to hold a crystal. Is this neccessary? 

What are peoples experiences using a simple soldering iron compared to a bejeweler/kandi kane/other?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The problem with a soldering iron is placement...it can be difficult to hold the stone in place...put the tip on the stone...making sure it does not slip and touch the garment...now you have a problem with a burn hole!...Don't think this is such a good idea. There is sort of a combination of the the soldering iron and the bejeweler...called the Glitz-up...There are some threads on it in the forum..try a search here...or google it. It is from a German company..costs around $100. It was at the ISS show in Long Beach.. Here is a link I found:
DZU STORE


----------

